# Just moved to Whistler, looking for splitboarders



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

I just moved to Whistler and got my first splitboard (a Khyber with Magnetos) and I’m looking to meet some splitboarders.

I’m 26, I ride 50+ days a year normally and more now that I’m living in Whistler. I consider myself an advanced/expert rider, charging double blacks with confidence, I love technical terrain, trees, steeps, small cliffs, anything featury and fun. 

I already have all my backcountry gear and level 2 Red Cross first aid certification. I’ll be getting my ast-1 certification at the start of the season but have been reading and learning about safety for a long time. I have some experience hiking slackcountry around Whistler and Revelstoke already. I’m looking for some friends to make safe progression into the backcountry with and have lot of fun. I’m mostly interested in getting to know the area surround the resort, including backcountry in Pemby and Squamish, but am up for some trips to the interior and Baker throughout the season. 

I’d love to meet up and grab some beers before the season starts, reply here or PM me if you want to meet up. First rounds on me!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Unless I am way off on the Canadian avalanche training courses a L1 is a course not a certification. There is not a pass fail component until L3. I do consider the Canadian program as of the highest standard. Everyone else looks at what they are doing. I am being a Symantec Nazi here. 

Good call on the medical training. 

You have Whistler splitters on the forum. Splitboard.com has some too strangely enough. You should find some guys.


----------



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I just assumed it was a cert not just a course. Don't worry, you're not being a nazi since you wrote semantics as symantec, the anti virus software. Clearly you must be a good guy and not a troll 

Already posted on splitboard forums too, got some PMs for pre-season turns already.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ha. Auto correct got me. That is funny. Glad you are finding peeps to ride with.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

I'll bump this in a year! Moving to Whistler in the coming days and getting certified/trained and picking up my first split board are two of my season's goals. So come early season next year I'll be well up for it.

Sorry, not very relevant to you now but I'm just very excited about it all! :laugh:


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

PM sent. Looking to finally get out in the backcountry this season.


----------

